# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Yetmedi Ama!...

## bozok

*YETMEDİ AMA!…* 



Referandum sonucunda anlaşıldı ki, bu ülkede en azından oy kullanan seçmenin % 42’si, “Tehlikenin farkında” dır ve ihtiyaç duyulan her yer ve zamanda görevinin başındadır. Bu azımsanacak bir oran değildir.

Nicelik olarak, hazırlanan tuzak değişikliklerin reddedilmesine gücü yetmemiştir ama, nitelik olarak, umutsuzluğa, bezginliğe, çaresizliğe, teslimiyete yer olmadığını gösterecek yeterlilikte bilinçli, kararlı, sorumlu bir kitlenin varlığını bir kez daha kanıtlamıştır. 

Bu % 42’nin içinde; -Düşünce yapısı kendilerine yakın olan bazılarının yaptıkları gibi, tatil yöresinden gelme zahmetine katlanmama ya da yurtdışı geziye katılarak şu bir kaç günü değerlendirme gibi bencilliklere yer yoktur. 
-şeyhin, ağanın kölesi olarak emredileni yapmak yoktur.
-İki torba erzak için oyunu satmak yoktur.
-Ekmeğini yediği vatanına bölücü, dinci olarak ihanet etmek yoktur.
-Emperyalistlere ve kuklalarına uşaklık yoktur.
-Hayali seçmenler, ahiretten izinli gelenler gibi hileler yoktur.
-Baskıya, tehdide boyun eğerek, korku ile oy kullanmak yoktur.
-Cehaletin beslediği aldanışlarla demagogların peşinden sürüklenmek yoktur.
-Umreden erken döndürme, kıtalar ötesinden uçaklarla adam taşıma gibi örgütlü hareketler yoktur.
-YSK kollaması, emniyet koruması yoktur.
-Hiç bir çaba sarfetmeyip, sonuçlar açıklandıktan sonra da; “Bu memleket bitmiş kardeşim, durulmaz artık buralarda, adamlar çalışıyor helal olsun” gibi ikiyüzlülüklere, bozgunculuklara yer yoktur. Ya neler vardır? -üıkarsız, yalansız bir vatan ve Atatürk sevgisi, bağlılığı vardır.

-üğrenimi ne olursa olsun, aydınlık bir zihin, çağdaş bir düşünce yapısı, vicdanlı bir ruh yapısı vardır.

-Güdülemeyecek, aldatılamayacak, satın alınamayacak bir kişilik vardır. -Kimin namuslu, kimin hırsız, kimin yalancı, kimin dürüst, kimin yurtsever, kimin işbirlikçi hain, kimin demokrat, kimin diktatör olduğunu ayırt edebilecek bilinç ve dikkat vardır.

-Gösterişsiz, baskısız, müdahalesiz, vicdanlarda yaşatılan, kişiye özel olan ve devlet yaşamına karıştırılmayan samimi inanç ve laiklik ilkesine bağlılık vardır.

-Demokrasiye araç olarak bakmamak, devleti ele geçirilecek bir mevzi olarak görmemek, askere saldırarak demokrat geçinmemek vardır.

üzetlemek gerekirse bu oranda; Emperyalistlerin ve görevli memurlarının hoşlanmadığı, değiştiremeyeceği, bozamayacağı nitelikler mevcuttur.

Kalan % 58 de, çoğunlukla % 42’nin düşmanı değil, bu toprakların çocukları, yurttaşlarıdır.

üeşitli nedenlerle, inanarak, aldanarak, bilerek, bilmeyerek tercihlerini aksi yönde kullanmış ve gelecekte yaşanacak bunalımlara giden yolun kapısını ne yazık ki açmışlardır.

Yapılacak olan; sabırla, emekle, çalışkan ve disiplinli siyasal örgütlerle bu kitleye ulaşmak, beyni yıkanmış, militanlaşmış ya da özgür iradesini kullanamaz hale gelmiş olanların dışındakilerin bilinçlenmelerini sağlayarak, 2011 seçimlerinden başarılı bir sonuç elde etmektir.

Konfüçyüs; “En büyük başarı, 
hiç yere düşmemek değil, her düşüşten sonra ayağa kalkmaktır” demiş. 

% 42 “hayırsever”,referandum için yetmedi ama, toplumsal silkinişimiz için yeterli değil mi? 


*Reşit üağın*
İLK KURşUN

----------

